# outlaw prices



## brute34 (Jan 18, 2010)

where is the cheapest place to buy a set of 29.5 oulaws or is highlifter the only site?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

There are a couple of members on this forum that have Laws for sale, just look in the for sale section. You can also look on craigslist.org... I know there are at least two sets of 29.5s for sale on there at the moment (used), or spend the money and get them through high lifter. You may be able to get them through one of our sponsors on here as well. Just be patient, somebody will chime in soon I'm sure.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Ive picked up several sets from traxms.com
i would recommend mud-throwers but they dont carry them.

I bought from HL also. i talked to Dan directly and think i got a great deal.

i hear the site that has the logo of the dog peeing on tires has good deals on laws.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I got a good price on 29.5's from ATVworks. The # is 225-287-5646. Give them a call and see what they can do for you.


----------



## rntbuck (Apr 23, 2010)

se119583 said:


> I got a good price on 29.5's from ATVworks. The # is 225-287-5646. Give them a call and see what they can do for you.


same here. ask for scott, he will do you right


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

i also have bought many tires from traxms. He's kinda local for me and has always been good to deal with imo.​


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

You can also try wildboaratvparts.com or atvoutfitters.net and see what price they can get you


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

the best thing to do is buy something to hold you over till black friday or around that time, HL had free shipping plus I think around 15% off so I bought a set


----------

